
When you vote your PII is literally sold to whomever pays for it - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/EmilyGorcenski/status/1207439534574751744
======
aphextim
When I worked at a call center for a quick temp job we would do 'polls' where
before we called the person the address, political affiliation and name would
appear on our screen before we would call.

Sometimes the names didn't match up and you would get someone who would say,
"So-and-so hasn't lived here for years!!"

I think the information the call center was purchasing was dated at a discount
for some surveys, and others you could tell must have been newer as every name
would match and the numbers would not be as disconnected.

A lot of times when you called someone they would be upset that you already
knew their registered party affiliation (but you don't know how they voted)
address and name.

We were simply told in training that when you register to vote this basic
information becomes available and that it is common and has been going on like
this for a very long time.

It doesn't mean it is right, but anyone who is all of a sudden surprised some
of their info gets passed around to 3rd parties based on their voter
registration hasn't been paying attention.

